# Firefox 3 / libgnomebreakpad.so / RenderBadPicture Crashes



## pollito (May 18, 2010)

Hi,

I am using *Firefox 3.5.9* on *FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE (i386)* and since running a *portupgrade*, I have been having constant Firefox crashes.

The console output for Firefox is as follows ...


```
Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "gnomebreakpad": libgnomebreakpad.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
The program 'firefox-bin' received an X Window System error.
This probably reflects a bug in the program.
The error was 'RenderBadPicture (invalid Picture parameter)'.
  (Details: serial 335647 error_code 169 request_code 150 minor_code 7)
  (Note to programmers: normally, X errors are reported asynchronously;
   that is, you will receive the error a while after causing it.
   To debug your program, run it with the --sync command line
   option to change this behavior. You can then get a meaningful
   backtrace from your debugger if you break on the gdk_x_error() function.)
```

This happens intermittently when I'm closing a tab or a pop-up window, or switching to and from Private Browsing mode.

*/usr/local/lib/gtk-2.0/modules/libgnomebreakpad.so* exists, but an *ldconfig -r* only shows the following search directories:


```
/var/run/ld-elf.so.hints:
        search directories: /lib:/usr/lib:/usr/lib/compat:/usr/local/lib:/usr/local/lib/compat/pkg:/usr/local/kde4/lib:
/usr/local/lib/compat:/usr/local/lib/evolution/2.30:/usr/local/lib/gcc43:/usr/local/lib/gegl-0.1:/usr/local/lib/gnash:
/usr/local/lib/graphviz:/usr/local/lib/mlt:/usr/local/lib/nss:/usr/local/lib/qt4:/usr/local/lib/wine
```

I have tried *ldconfig -m /usr/local/lib/gtk-2.0/modules/* which adds the directory to the list, but *ldconfig -r | grep libgnomebreakpad* returns nothing, and the problem persists. Apart from that the extra search directory does not survive a reboot.

Does anyone have any ideas? As always any input would be highly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 18, 2010)

Worth a shot: http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=83513&postcount=4


----------



## pollito (May 18, 2010)

Hi DutchDaemon,

I updated Firefox and that seems to have stopped it from closing randomly when I close a tab/window. It is still moaning about libgnomebreakpad.so and I can't work out whether this is the Linux Flash complaining (there is no libgnomebreakpad.so compiled for Linux) or whether it is talking about the native library.

To be honest, I'm not bothered as long as it works!

Many thanks!


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 18, 2010)

As far as I can see, libgnomebreakpad.so has nothing to do with the normal operation of either Firefox or the Linuxulator. All I could find about it is that it's installed by:


```
devel/bug-buddy           A bug reporting tool for GNOME 2
```

Maybe try reinstalling it?


----------



## pollito (May 19, 2010)

Just tried reinstalling the bug-buddy port but I still get the same message. Should I be able to see libgnomebreakpad.so if I do a *ldconfig -r*? It's definitely in */usr/local/lib/gtk-2.0/modules/libgnomebreakpad.so*.

I'm just a bit worried that my dependencies are messed up.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 19, 2010)

I can only say that whereas I have a /usr/local/lib/gtk-2.0/modules directory, it doesn't show up in ldconfig -r, and the port that put libs in there (x11-toolkits/gtk20) doesn't complain or malfunction (given that 135 ports depend on it, _including FF_, this should have been apparent by now ).


----------



## pollito (May 23, 2010)

Sorry for the late reply - I've been away for a few days. I think I'm going to ignore the RenderBadPicture message unless anything else goes wrong!

Many thanks for all your help.


----------

